# mitsubishi dlp 52525 is dim, when i go into service menu it brightens up.



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I just changed the bulb and everything looked dim still. when I went into the service menu it brightened right up to how it should look. When I go to another input I have to repeat entering the service menu and that becomes bright also,but when I return to the previous input it is dim again. When I enter the service menu it brightens up again. How do I get it to stay bright?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

save ot as a favorite setting?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I will play around but how do I save it as a favorite setting? The normal settings don't change. I'm not even sure settings in the service menu change either, but I don't understand those settings. They aren't in plain english as the tv menu is.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Re-initialize the set. It will wipe all user settings and put it back to factory condition for all consumer settings. It also clears up some strange behavior in some sets. Press MENU, 2, 4, 7, 0, to get the Option menu, then ENTER to initialize.


----------

